# Bosch POF 1400 ACE 1400 Watt Router Table Mounting Screws



## Sheepdisease (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello there, can anyone please tell me what size screws I need to mount this router to a table?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Shaun, I use the screws that attach the normal base plate to the router ( or 10mm longer).

What insert plate are you using or do you want to screw the router directly to the table?


----------



## Sheepdisease (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello JW, thank you for your reply. I am using a plastic insert plate which came with the router table I bought yesterday secondhand, I am unsure of the make to be honest.

I am not sure what size the screws are which secure the normal base to the router.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry Shaun, you seem to have misunderstood my answer.



> I use the screws that attach the normal base plate to the router ( or 10mm longer).



The screws have to be able to screw into the tapped holes in your router.

Are the existing screws long enough to go through the insert plate and into the router.

What make /model router are you using?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry Shaun, I should read the thread title more often.........LOL.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

I think they're 4M's, not positive on this.


----------



## Sheepdisease (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you for your replies, does anyone know for sure?

Also, how do I change subscription from weekly to instant?


----------

